# First TEGU!!!



## cadies (Aug 11, 2009)

Hy everyone.

My girlfriend bye me a Colombian TÃ?Æ?Ã?Â©gu for my birthday 

5 day later i'm so happy to have it 
he's so beautifull without malice

i've heard that the colombian is the most nervous and agressif ..

i don't beleive this ..

Okay .. 

i'm trying to build a Terrarium 54 inch X 24 inch X 24 inch.

with acrylique and WOOD for frame ... a really nice box

i will take picture of my little (ZED) and of the Terrarium too

Picture come soon ... when i make a really good one for sure haha


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 11, 2009)

everything sounds good, cant wait to see your tegu, but you should build a 6x3x3 terrarrium, or a 72in by 36in by 36in. at least. good luck with your tegu! and welcome to the forum!

Jerry


----------



## cadies (Aug 11, 2009)

Here is my tegu ._ZED_. first try to put picture ... 


<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://picasaweb.google.com/cadies24/MonNouveauTegu?authkey=Gv1sRgCNS-uMHx-KCR7QE&feat=directlink" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://picasaweb.google.com/cadies24/Mo ... directlink</a><!-- m -->


i don't know how to put pics directly on the page ..

btw .. take a look 

for the moment my tegu is little ... the 4' X 2' X 2' is okay for a long time ... 
it's expensive .. but less than glass

190$ without labor .. because i made it ...(me and my GF)

if i want glass ... it cost .. 260$ without wood ( frame) and glue ..

but for the price .. that i paid it's not to bad


----------



## White_Lotus (Aug 11, 2009)

beautiful tegu...i would recommend saving a little bit every week or so for a "Tegu Fund" lol i started doing that and it works out great..by the time you need a bigger cage you have the money for it =D


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 11, 2009)

no that is a good price, i was just referring to when he is full grown, he will eventually outgrow the enclosure you made. beautiful tegu by the way. 

Jerry


----------



## cadies (Aug 11, 2009)

thx ..i didn't choose him .. it's my girl friend loll but .. i'm happy 

my friend got a big big RED male ... ouffff ... so enornous hahahah

i like my little ZED ..

u said that i have to build bigger than 4 feet long ... the colombian is not supose to be the smaller .....

btw ... for one years is okay ?? no

plz ... help me out .. anyway .. i think my terre is okay for a good time ...

when i see my tegu is stuck inside... i will build another one .. longuer ...

2 feet large and 2 feet high it's okay for all the way .. it's only the length that i have to change .. right ??????


----------



## whoru (Aug 11, 2009)

nice lookin tegu


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 11, 2009)

yea, it should last a year. but he will outgrow it. and yes only 6x3x3 that should work. you want your tegu to have some roam space in his enclosure.

Jerry


----------

